# Potatoe/onion bin



## Mecum23 (May 31, 2012)

Well it's not perfect but it is homemade. It is solid 3/4" hickory. Haven't used hickory before but it now ranks up there with black walnut for me. Hope you like!

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Mecum23 said:


> Well it's not perfect but it is homemade. It is solid 3/4" hickory. Haven't used hickory before but it now ranks up there with black walnut for me. Hope you like!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


It looks nice. Is it a flower bin?

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

That is really nice M.

How' bout some pics of the bins open?

Are they tilt out bins? drawers?


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That looks nice. I like hickory too.


----------



## Mecum23 (May 31, 2012)

Will try to get pics with doors open. Need to install the chains for the doors so they stop before opening all the way. Bottom two will stop at an angle...about 30 degrees out. The top door will stop horizontal so there is full access.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## tplociniak (Oct 22, 2012)

very nice looking for sure, post some more photos of other angles as well if you can


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

Very nice! That hickory looks great.


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

vursenbach said:


> It looks nice. Is it a flower bin?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Okay, either I was asleep when I sent the first post, which is possible. Or, the title was changed. I don't know, but it still looks nice. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Mecum23 (May 31, 2012)

Here it is with all hardware installed. Thanks for looking.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I like it. When you said the hickory rates with black walnut, meaning you do or don't like it?


----------



## Mecum23 (May 31, 2012)

I meant I like it. Black walnut used to be preferred wood. Hickory is now up there with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

That's what I thought but didn't want to assume.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

I like the idea of a potato bin. I've been thinking about building one some day, this one gives some ideas. I like the look of the hickory, :thumbsup:.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

That's fantastic. Nice project.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Question; What material is used inside the door frames? 

Hardware cloth? Punched tin? Another material? 

Sorry, I can't tell from the photos.


----------



## Mecum23 (May 31, 2012)

It is metal. My dad gave me a large section that was left over from a fireplace screen he had made for his cabin. Don't remember the name. I had to paint it black but it worked great, fit right into the grooves my raised panel set made. I thought about chicken wire but this stuff is much more stiff/rigid. If I remember I will ask my dad what the real name of the material is.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

The project looks great. Thank you for posting, however, you should not store potatoes and onions together asthye make eachother go bad faster.
http://www.stilltasty.com/articles/view/32


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Adillo303 said:


> The project looks great. Thank you for posting, however, you should not store potatoes and onions together asthye make eachother go bad faster.
> http://www.stilltasty.com/articles/view/32



While technically true, in this case with this type of storage box/cabinet, you won't have any problem. As long as they aren't in an airtight container together for very long periods of time and there is some airflow, you won't have any problems. 

I've always stored potatoes and onions together in my makeshift root cellar and both remain fine seven months or more after harvest.

The real problem is trying to store apples in cold storage with any other produce. Apples produce large amounts of ethylene gas which will stimulate rapid ripening and tissue decay in other fresh produce.


----------

